# Witing for the paint to dry.



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Got outdoors this morning to put another coat of gloss black on the long awaited Lazy Susan.


While waiting for the paint to dry, I carried my GMC planer into the carport to turn some scrap timber into box making materials.

Also decided to make a jointer fence to treat the plank edges.

I used an old router fence from a previous router table.

Attached are some photos fro you enjoyment.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Some more shots....

The neighbours must have been driven mad with the planer and router going all afternoon.

Now, time for a quick beer....


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Good one James....keep the photo's coming.....AL


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> Some more shots....
> 
> The neighbours must have been driven mad with the planer and router going all afternoon.
> 
> Now, time for a quick beer....


They'll get over it, good job so far, keep the post's coming.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Looks good, There is nothing better than being outdoors and enjoying it. I love it! You can't get better place to work. Thanks for pictures, and keep them coming!
If You can't do that on a Sunny afternoon, the neighbors can just turn the TV up a little


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Got outdoors this morning to put another coat of gloss black on the long awaited Lazy Susan.
> 
> 
> While waiting for the paint to dry, I carried my GMC planer into the carport to turn some scrap timber into box making materials.
> ...


Me thinks that the boards in shot #3 need to go back through the planer a few more times for box making James. I shall keep an eye on Ebay to see how much you'll be charging for all the boxes that will come from that heap of wood. Are you going to keep to one design or, like me, because of mistakes, have every one different?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Me thinks that the boards in shot #3 need to go back through the planer a few more times for box making James. I shall keep an eye on Ebay to see how much you'll be charging for all the boxes that will come from that heap of wood. Are you going to keep to one design or, like me, because of mistakes, have every one different?


Hi Harry,

Many happy returns..

The white boards from the pallets, I have taken down to 3/4". I will leave them at that size until I decide what to use them on. 

They will be good on the 3/8" OP spacer fence with 3/8" cutter.

Also, I need 3/4" material for TT's jig holder.

They have been jointed one side and I will trim to width on the GMC table saw.

The old palings I am taking down to 10 or 12mm.

Some beautiful hardwood under that grey exterior.

Of course the boxes will have to all be different. (hopefully not from mistakes, but by choice to try different methods.
Couldn't have it any other way. LOL


----------



## chayside (Nov 13, 2010)

James i gotta ask this one. What type of wood are pallets made of? The ones I have seen over my lifetime have been a type of hardwood difficult to work with, most get burnt or trashed some do get recycled or bought for re-use. Tried to repair some once and they would just split trying to nail them.

Regards Richard


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Richard,

I am not aware of what the pallet timbers are.

The ones used this week are a light timber and could almost be a type of softwood, not hardwood.

They are not the solid timber reusable "Chep" type pallets but light pallets used for furniture and other light deliveries.

I can pick up a trailer load from work any time I want and they are the right price 'free'.


----------



## chayside (Nov 13, 2010)

Harry after reading your reply I decided to look on line regarding pallet's and the types of wood they are made from. I found the following article and would like to put it to the forum just in case you or other members maybe at risk. Just being Devils Advocate and NOT trying to scare monger just concerned for you and others welfare.

Regards Richard

*Discarded wooden pallets should not be used for fire wood or crafts unless it has been determined that the wood in these pallets has not been treated with wood preservatives, fungicides and/or pesticides. Various pyrethrins and propiconazole are common treatments for wooden pallets. In addition, imported palletized goods are routinely fumigated with highly toxic pesticides. During use, harmful materials or chemicals also may spill on the pallet wood and be absorbed. Items made from pallet wood are likely to be durable and demonstrate good weather resistance due to these treatments. However, close contact with pallet wood or inhalation of dusts from sanding or sawing can be a source of exposure to pesticide and fungicide chemicals. It is likely that the January, 2010 recall of Johnson and Johnson Tylenol[TM] and other drugs were due to their being stored on wooden pallets that had been treated with the fungicide/pesticide 2,4,6-tribomophenol. This chemical can be degraded by molds to produce 2,4,6-tribomoanisole whose strong, musty odor caused consumers to complain.[34] There is no acute or chronic health data on 2,4,6-tribomoanisole,[35] but it is believed that the contaminated drugs caused nausea and other health effects in some people*[/B].[/B]


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Richard,

The above is already taken into consideration. "If there is doubt there is no doubt."


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Richard, I think that the type of pallet that James is referring to are one use only type and are normally made from untreated Pine. During the first week of my retirement in 2000 I travelled around an industrial area with the trailer hitched up and brought home a full load of Pine which took some time to de-nail and feed through my newly bought Delta planer. As word got round that I wanted FREE wood, friends and relations started to bring gifts so a lot of the Pine was cut up and given away as firewood.


----------



## chayside (Nov 13, 2010)

OK Guys, thanks for clearing that up. Still let caution be your guide.

Richard


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

chayside said:


> OK Guys, thanks for clearing that up. Still let caution be your guide.
> 
> Richard



I believe Harry is right.

What sort of woodworker am I- can't even tell what timber I use......

But anyway, thanks for the advice, Richard

I used to have some 2-4-5T at home once and I would not muck around with it
great on the Lantana though....:nhl_checking:


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Enough of the idle chit chat you fellas.....lets get on with the project....we wanna see some WIP.......AL


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Al Robins said:


> Enough of the idle chit chat you fellas.....lets get on with the project....we wanna see some WIP.......AL


Al,

the 3/4" pieces are to help you sort out your 'bad day at black rock'...

Did you get back to that and have any success?

I know, more chit-chat....

I can see that I am going to have to save my reputation with those palings....


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Well said James......but get on with it PLEASE!.......as stated on another forum,....we have paid for the tickets, in our seats and waiting for enlightenment......AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I didn't want to risk upsetting James and you've put it so delicately for me Al.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

James great to see you've recycled those pallets and gotten some nice wood out of it! I tried once with several old pallets, the wood was really beautiful hard wood, _not sure what kind of hard wood_, but I ran into some trouble with my planer knives as the pallets were assembled with wire colated nails. Although I pulled all the nails out, many small wires remained and nicked the blades pretty badly so I have since given up on that idea.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Al Robins said:


> Well said James......but get on with it PLEASE!.......as stated on another forum,....we have paid for the tickets, in our seats and waiting for enlightenment......AL



Al,

I hope you bought a cut lunch.....:sarcastic: :sarcastic: :sarcastic:

You should know by now my speed at woodworking ( the trees grow faster).

I do have another project from 'er indoors that the hardwood palings will fit into nicely. ( but that will be another post)


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

James looks like a nice bunch of wood. I did get some pallets from the appliance store a while back that were oak. Rough to say the least but sure place out and jointed nice. Not sure if I will turn it or build something with it.:lol:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BernieW said:


> James looks like a nice bunch of wood. I did get some pallets from the appliance store a while back that were oak. Rough to say the least but sure place out and jointed nice. Not sure if I will turn it or build something with it.:lol:


Bernie,

I did read once that many of the "one use" pallets or "skids' are made from local timber - whatever is on hand at the time. Hence many of these made in Australia are not hardwood,

The old fence palings are though.

To find some oak is a good score.


----------

